# Kennel & Puppy Naming



## fullsunsteph (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm new to breeding, and have a question about kennel naming. I know that to register a kennel name with the AKC you have to have had 5 registered litters. If I'm on my first, second, third, etc. litter can I still have the puppies I sell include my "unregistered" (for the time being) kennel name? Is that allowed? Or normal?

Also, I'm reading a lot about breeders choosing the puppy names or at least choosing a theme for the names or saying they all have to start with a certain letter. The breeder I've purchased from has had me include her kennel name but didn't name my puppies or place any limits on the name. She just gave me the AKC registration paperwork for me to finish filling out and mail in. I've read that other breeders require that they "approve" of the puppy name and they mail in the paperwork themselves. Just wondering what is "normal"? Maybe for limited registration is doesn't matter (if you're just selling family pets that will be spayed/neutered), but it does matter for full registration (when selling to other breeders)? Am I getting this right?


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I don’t know anything about kennel naming. My breeder chooses a theme and the new owners choose the name. I would not like the breeder naming the puppy for me. That’s part of the fun. The themes for my puppies were party and children’s games. They were pretty broad but makes identifying littermates easier. I wouldn’t have to search all abc kennel dogs. Only the ones with the same theme name.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

fullsunsteph said:


> I'm new to breeding, and have a question about kennel naming. I know that to register a kennel name with the AKC you have to have had 5 registered litters. If I'm on my first, second, third, etc. litter can I still have the puppies I sell include my "unregistered" (for the time being) kennel name? Is that allowed? Or normal?
> 
> Also, I'm reading a lot about breeders choosing the puppy names or at least choosing a theme for the names or saying they all have to start with a certain letter. The breeder I've purchased from has had me include her kennel name but didn't name my puppies or place any limits on the name. She just gave me the AKC registration paperwork for me to finish filling out and mail in. I've read that other breeders require that they "approve" of the puppy name and they mail in the paperwork themselves. Just wondering what is "normal"? Maybe for limited registration is doesn't matter (if you're just selling family pets that will be spayed/neutered), but it does matter for full registration (when selling to other breeders)? Am I getting this right?


Stephanie? Guessing... SO- this is one of my (many perhaps) peeves w people who start out breeding without breed involvement! I'm glad you are inquiring. Kennel names- not only does AKC register kennel names, but GRCA does. It is, because of the many rules around them w AKC, much more common to register a name w GRCA. Plus it is far less costly.
Yearly (about now actually) a booklet of GRCA kennel names is issued. I would be happy to look up names you are considering for you so that you do not inadvertently take someone's name. When a breeder starts up a program and uses someone else's name that not only is confusing but cries out 'I didn't know' which then says 'I am not involved in this breed past breeding litters' and I don't think any person who is trying to be a GOOD breed wants to say that. 
Your kennel name is your public face. It's your reputation, how you are known to your peers, etc. It's a serious choice and one that should be made fully informed. 
Please do use it on all the puppies you make, yes, you can use it as a prefix prior to AKC approving it or you qualifying for AKC approval. 
Naming of puppies a totally different thing- many breeders have theme words or letters required on all the puppies in a litter, it is truly helpful when they begin showing to be able (even as a spectator who is interested) to connect the sibs. 
I will PM you my email address so you can send me your choices, and I will look them up in last year's kennel name directory- and also in this years as soon as it arrives. 
If you are not a GRCA member you should join asap- you will learn much from the wonderful GR News, and can begin to hone your eye with the dogs featured there. And once you see that your kennel name choice is not already in use, you can put that on your membership application as well. I hope you have a good mentor, one who follows the Code of Ethics to the letter in all things. Look for the PM!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Also, you would want to have the folks write a check to AKC and fill out the paperwork before they leave- and send them all in together- because if you hope to be a BoM one day, you will need 100% registration on those 5 litters and puppy people often decide not to send in..or lose.. or whatever. You'll want the registered name in your records, usually stud dog owner will want a copy of the litter record form... and if you want to start chipping your puppies before they leave, I can hook you up w a deal on chips where you buy the first 25 and never have to purchase them again.

So limited registration does matter if the pup is registered... if you hope to be a Breeder of Merit. And making sure that that gets done is on you since you are all you can rely on to follow through 100%.


----------



## fullsunsteph (Feb 22, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> Stephanie? Guessing... SO- this is one of my (many perhaps) peeves w people who start out breeding without breed involvement! I'm glad you are inquiring. Kennel names- not only does AKC register kennel names, but GRCA does. It is, because of the many rules around them w AKC, much more common to register a name w GRCA. Plus it is far less costly.
> Yearly (about now actually) a booklet of GRCA kennel names is issued. I would be happy to look up names you are considering for you so that you do not inadvertently take someone's name. When a breeder starts up a program and uses someone else's name that not only is confusing but cries out 'I didn't know' which then says 'I am not involved in this breed past breeding litters' and I don't think any person who is trying to be a GOOD breed wants to say that.
> Your kennel name is your public face. It's your reputation, how you are known to your peers, etc. It's a serious choice and one that should be made fully informed.
> Please do use it on all the puppies you make, yes, you can use it as a prefix prior to AKC approving it or you qualifying for AKC approval.
> ...


Like I said in my original post, I'm totally new to all of this. Haven't actually done any breeding just yet. My girls had their eyes checked (normal results) and we have an appointment for the rest next month. I do plan on joining the GRCA and was going to join the Mid-FL GR Club this month but couldn't make it to the meeting in Brooksville. I am a member of the Facebook group for now, and I plan on going to the February meeting. I know my questions are misinformed and expose my ignorance, but you gotta start somewhere. I do appreciate all the guidance!

You said "don't use it [the kennel name] on every puppy you make" - does that include using it as a prefix? I just wanted the prefix on all my dogs if that makes sense. I've heard of the choosing a letter or a theme for each litter, but I would feel weird telling someone what to name their dog if they had their heart set on a specific name. Do people ever get mad that you're limiting what they can name the dog their spending thousands on? I guess it's weird to me because the breeder I purchased from over the years didn't do that.

I'll PM you my possible kennel name. Thanks again!


----------

